# Neve Marão - Fevereiro 2006



## Tiagofsky (20 Fev 2006 às 14:00)

Espero que não se importem de eu ter criado um novo tópico para meter as fotos(antes de mais peço desculpa pelo amadorismo,porque ainda para mais foram tiradas do telemovel)que os meus pais tiraram enquanto estavam presos no trânsito do IP4 ontem dia 19/02.





Nesta nevava mesmo bem!  




Reparem bem na altura de neve que tem no meio da estrada!








Esta última no alto de Espinho




Foi o que se pode arranjar!Agradeçam à minha maezinha!


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2006 às 14:12)

Tão bem fixes. Quantas horas estiveram presos na neve? 
Parece que desta vez havia mais limpa-neves do que em Jan não?


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2006 às 14:38)

Foi realmente uma grande espessura de neve   

Fantástico, faço da pergunta do Minho a minha também, quanto tempo lá por cima à espera?


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Fev 2006 às 16:02)

Peço desculpa só responder agora mas fui para a faculdade...Estiveram cerca de 1hora e meia por la..Viram 2 limpa neves passar um em cada sentido, por isso pelos vistos tava td a trabalhar benzinho!  Estas imagens foram as 16h(+coisa menos coisa...)


----------



## Iceberg (7 Jun 2006 às 23:12)

Parabéns, Tiagofsky, por essas belas fotos.

Como eu conheço tão bem esse trajecto, que realizo variadas vezes ao longo do ano, em deslocação para Miranda do Douro, a terra dos meus pais e avôs.
Normalmente, viajo sempre no Sábado de Carnaval. Extraordinariamente, este ano não tive oportunidade de ir lá em cima neste Carnaval.

Estão a imaginar a minha desilusão, não estão?   

É que eu sou um fanático por frio, frio, gelo, geada, nevoeiros gelados, e claro neve, muita neve ...


----------

